# ANGELO THE PINSTRIPER (RIP)



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

I WANT TO THANK ALL MY RIDERS FOR THERE SUPPORT, I ALSO WANT TO LET EVERYONE KNOW THAT I AM THE ONLY PINSTRIPE GYPSY THAT CATERS TO MOSTLY LOWRIDERS AND I LOVE IT! SO IF YOU CALL AND I CAN'T GET TO YOU IT ONLY MEANS THAT I AM NOT IN YOUR AREA. I FEEL BAD WHEN I MISS A JOB, I WISH THAT I COULD GET TO EVERY PERSON THAT NEEDS ME BUT ITS NOT POSSIBLE TO DRIVE HOURS SPEND 70 BUCKS ON A HOTEL PLUS MATERIALS, THEN DO A 700 DOLLAR LEAF JOB FOR 4 OR 500 BUCKS SO I TRY TO LINE UP AS MANY JOBS AS I CAN IN A SINGLE LOCATION. THAT WAY I CAN GIVE EVERYONE A SUPER DEAL ON QUALITY WORK. NOW IN MY 50'S I GIVE MY RIDERS MY VERY BEST, I HAVE A PORTABLE STUDIO IN MY CAR INCLUDING LIGHTS AND NO ONE CAN BEAT MY PRICE. I DO THIS FOR THE LOVE OF MY ART AND LOWRIDING NOT FOR MONEY ONLY I AM SET FOR LIFE BUT I STILL NEED TO GET PAID. I PUT OVER 150K MILES ON MY CAR IN 3 YEARS AND I REALLY LOVE THIS. I MEET MORE GREAT FRIENDS THAN CUSTOMERS, THANKS TO EVERYONE THAT OPENS THEIR HOME TO ME, YOUR HOSPITALITY IS WARM AND REAL SO IF YOU NEED MY SERVICE CALL 760-409-5753 OR 510-825-1780 AND I WILL LET YOU KNOW WHATS UP. I TRY TO STAY BETWEEN THE NORCAL BAY AREA TO ARZIONA, YOU WILL NEED QUITE A FEW JOBS TO GET ME TO THE REST OF THE COUNTRY BUT I WILL TRAVEL ANYWHERE IF THE DEAL IS GOOD. ONCE AGAIN, THANK YOU SO MUCH AND TO THOSE THAT I MISS I AM VERY SORRY BUT I AM ONLY ONE PERSON.

SINCERLY , 
ANGELO MAISANO 
STAY UP AND KEEP LOWRIDING :thumbsup:


----------



## AngelosPinStriping (Mar 8, 2009)

THANKS, CRAIG FOR ALL YOUR HELP


ANGELO :thumbsup:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)




----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## BigRobb (Sep 26, 2008)

Got more work coming out of Bakersfield for you. My Caprice along with the Riviera. I'll give you a call.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

What's up Angelo.. you have always taken care of my club and my homeboys too. Good luck in all them travels homie and next time you come up, stop by. I'll make sure the garage is cleaned up too :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Really admire your work.
How many cars would you need lined up to make a trip to CO?
How about if *H*otel and Flight are included?


----------



## AngelosPinStriping (Mar 8, 2009)

08 CDILLAC ESCALADE ESV


----------



## AngelosPinStriping (Mar 8, 2009)

06 SILVERADO





































WORKING ON IT RIGHT NOW WILL BE FINISHED TONIGHT :thumbsup:


----------



## AngelosPinStriping (Mar 8, 2009)




----------



## AngelosPinStriping (Mar 8, 2009)

:biggrin:


----------



## AngelosPinStriping (Mar 8, 2009)

DONE :thumbsup: 




























































































NEXT



















:biggrin:


----------



## rookiefromcali (Feb 11, 2009)




----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

TTT


----------



## MINT'Z (Jul 14, 2004)

are those esco wheels on that silverado


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by MINT'Z_@Mar 14 2009, 03:16 PM~13280980
> *are those esco wheels on that silverado
> *



:biggrin: YES THEY ARE ESCALADE WHEELS


----------



## 155/80/13 (Sep 4, 2005)

any trips to the northwest?


----------



## AngelosPinStriping (Mar 8, 2009)

NEED ABOUT 7 TO 8 CARS


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## REPENTANCE (Nov 24, 2007)

You did Big Johns "MALIBLUE" right?


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

YOU BETTER STOP HERE! ON THIS ROAD... CALL ME FOOL.


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## CItYSLicKErS (Mar 26, 2009)

was up angelo...u still the shyt hit me when u n la area i will b at homies hyd this is the big guy 4dr broughm  black n gray


----------



## 1979mc (Aug 19, 2008)

ttt for Angelo :0


----------



## laid back in a lac (Feb 24, 2009)

nice work homie


----------



## Guest (Apr 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Apr 16 2009, 03:53 PM~13596873
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 hey i remebr that lac!  :biggrin: whats up bro? how the hell you been??


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by One Luv_@Apr 18 2009, 12:11 PM~13615438
> *hey i remebr that lac!   :biggrin:  whats up bro? how the hell you been??
> *




not much just working and you? not bad i found this picture so i thought i post it up! :biggrin:


----------



## Guest (Apr 24, 2009)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Apr 23 2009, 09:28 PM~13672459
> *not much just working and you? not bad i found this picture so i thought i post it up! :biggrin:
> *


 same thing bro jsut owrking working working. got the lac at my shop tore completely down, no interior no glass basically just a shell right now tryin to get that done, and jsut gettin ready for my new baby girl thats due in july :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:thumbsup:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:nicoderm:


----------



## ABEL760 (Sep 20, 2007)

WHATS UP ANGELO...CAN YOU PM ME SOME CONTACT INFO I HAVE A FEW QUESTIONS..THANKS ABEL


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

> _Originally posted by ABEL760_@Apr 30 2009, 09:14 PM~13749732
> *WHATS UP ANGELO...CAN YOU PM ME SOME CONTACT INFO I HAVE A FEW QUESTIONS..THANKS ABEL
> *



ANGELO'S CELL (760) 409-5753 :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

what up angelo? you know you have all the support from the BLVD KINGS C.C. keep up the GREAT work! :biggrin:


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

ttt


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)




----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

:biggrin:


----------



## Glassed Out (Nov 13, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.CADILLAC_@Dec 22 2009, 08:21 AM~16056440
> *:biggrin:
> *


 :thumbsup: Angelo is good people. talked to him the other day. he really knows his shit.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

HE'S CURENTLY IN ALBUUERQUE NEW MEXICO , DOING HIS THING , THANKS ANGALO FOR THE QUALITY WORK.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 22 2009, 11:58 AM~16058223
> *HE'S CURENTLY IN ALBUUERQUE NEW MEXICO , DOING HIS THING , THANKS ANGALO FOR THE QUALITY WORK.
> *


Damn wish I woulda had my paint done by now
I bet those GT rides are looking GOOD


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Dec 22 2009, 01:01 PM~16058256
> *Damn wish I woulda had my paint done by now
> I bet those GT rides are looking GOOD
> *


THEY SURE ARE BRO , ALOT OF CHROMING AND STRIPEING GOING DOWN


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

Imposter :0


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

work he did for me....................
















































:biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

more of his work............ :biggrin:


----------



## Ragtop Ted (Sep 11, 2007)

ttt


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by 1WIKD79_@Dec 25 2009, 02:34 AM~16085443
> *work he did for me....................
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Hannibal Lector (Oct 10, 2006)

too bad he didnt make it to hawaii. didnt have enough cars. maybe soon though.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

Anybody know a price range for Angelos work?


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2010, 02:16 PM~16161962
> *Anybody know a price range for Angelos work?
> *


.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 2 2010, 01:25 PM~16162029
> *HE CHARGED US 700 TO 1000 EACH AND DID ALOT ON EACH CAR.
> *


wow that's pretty GOOD
He still down there?


----------



## 1 LOW AZTEC (Aug 28, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Dec 22 2009, 11:58 AM~16058223
> *HE'S CURENTLY IN ALBUUERQUE NEW MEXICO , DOING HIS THING , THANKS ANGELO FOR THE QUALITY WORK.
> *










X48 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LIL_RIVI_72 (Dec 30, 2008)

lovin the work and dedacation man. maybe later on in this year i can get some striping and silver leafing done from ya.


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAG3ROY_@Jan 2 2010, 02:28 PM~16162054
> *wow that's pretty GOOD
> He still down there?
> *


1 MORE WEEK BRO YOU STILL GOT TIME


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

> _Originally posted by ~FULLTIMER~_@Jan 3 2010, 02:54 AM~16167995
> *1 MORE WEEK BRO YOU STILL GOT TIME
> *


wish my shit was ready


----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

TTT :biggrin:


----------



## 1WIKD79 (Apr 15, 2009)

ttt


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:wow: :wow: :wow:


----------



## Az95833 (Mar 14, 2010)

TTY


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

TTMFT


----------



## A&R (Oct 5, 2011)

does anybody know where angelo is working now


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## OG USO 4 LIFE (Jan 20, 2003)

If you want to keep up with Angelo, his sister is keeping a daily journal

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/angelomaisano


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Posting this from the Journal his sister is keeping. Homies, its time to let our brother Angelo rest. It's hard for me to not pick up the phone to call him, but I won't cause my homie needs to rest. Last time I went to see him he was asleep and I didnt want to wake him up. Just sat in a chair for hours remembering the good times. I hope this helps you Angelo, the homies aint tryin to bother you I know, but you need to rest big dog!! 

Ken & I had to go back home after 8 days in Sacramento. We phoned the hospital and the nurse advised us that there were many vistors and people in his room claiming that they are all his family and also giving out his PIN # to obtain confidential medical information. This is not only not acceptable but also the misrepresentation is illegal.
The nurse told us that it is very difficult to keep Angelo calm and pain free when so many people are around so at this time there are to be NO MORE VISITORS to the hospital. Angelo is on an extremely high level of pain drugs and does not even know what he is saying.
I understand that everyone means well but our brother is dying and this is not some kind of a party or competition. We would appreciate if you would respect the wishes of Angelo's blood family who truely love him.
Regardless of what anyone may think Angelo chose Ken and I to be his power of attorney because we ARE his family and we will absolutely do what is in his best interest. The hospital now has a list of actual family members and will not allow visitors or release information to anyone else. If our wishes are not met Ken will heve to fly back to Sacramento and take cake of this himself; however it is my hope that this will not be necessary as we are dealing with enough already.


----------



## delam13 (Apr 5, 2008)

smh keep us posted. my prayers r on him


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

I was informed by angelo s sister that some one has got his striping tools one should get at her theres contact information on this site


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

Bringing this back to the top


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

winojameSj said:


> Bringing this back to the top


What's up Wino, was good seeing you at the hospital yesterday homie. Angelo looked a lil better yesterday, kept expecting him to want to fall asleep but he was up and talkin for a while. He appreciated the visita homie, I had to cut out right after you did but we left him in good hands. 

Speaking of Angelo, he wasn't sure who has his striping brushes, paints, portfolio, but he asked us to keep an eye out for it and get it to his sister. If anyone has an idea where to look get at me or Wino on here, or his sister direct. Check the link to stay up to date on what's going on with the Lowrider pinstriper named ANgelo. His sister said visits are ok, but keep em low key so he can rest when he needs to. 

http://www.caringbridge.org/visit/angelomaisano


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

All rite NoNo was all so good to see you bump this back to the top


----------



## WEST COVINA'S G (Jun 3, 2005)

Wishing you nothing but the best Angelo! Our thoughts and prayers are with you and your family! 

Thank you for adding the finishing touches to my Impala's. You are a living legend!


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

ALL YOUR FRIENDS ARE THINKING AND PRAYING FOR YOU HERE IN SANTA MARIA, CA.....ONE LUV MY USO


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

TTT...any one talked to him


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Angelo passed this morning, his sister called me to advise. "Guitto" was a good friend of mine and I will miss him. RIP Angelo.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## So.Cal Hopper (Nov 18, 2008)

RIP Angelo


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

SUCH A GREAT GUY! I COULD JUST SIT THERE AND LISTEN TO ALL HIS CRAZY STORIES HE HAD. KEEP ON STRIPING IN HEAVEN MY PINSTRIPE GYPSY...:angel:


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)

R.I.P angelo


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

wont be the same without you buddy not many people can fill this chair you have left empty. I know you were suffering and it was your time may god welcome you and have you gold leafing his chariots. Rest in peace my friend


----------



## baghdady (Sep 21, 2004)

TopDogg said:


> Angelo passed this morning, his sister called me to advise. "Guitto" was a good friend of mine and I will miss him. RIP Angelo.


I had the honor or hanging out with him and to see him work on your car at your house. I had a great time out there. R.I.P Angelo


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

R.I.P Angelo..... We'll miss you...:angel::angel:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

:thumbsup:


El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 536771
> 
> R.I.P angelo


:thumbsup:


----------



## Wedo 505 (May 31, 2011)

RIP Angelo.....you did great work and it was really nice to meet you when you were in Albuquerque awhile back. You will truly be missed.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

RIP big homie....your soul will live on forever in the artwork you created


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)

LOL How many times to you have to hear ANG complain about the lighting or conditions! His rants about lighting always had me rolling!


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

Mr Impala said:


> LOL How many times to you have to hear ANG complain about the lighting or conditions! His rants about lighting always had me rolling!



LOL...There was a new lighting system installed after this just to keep him calm


----------



## no joke (Mar 11, 2009)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 536779
> 
> wont be the same without you buddy not many people can fill this chair you have left empty. I know you were suffering and it was your time may god welcome you and have you gold leafing his chariots. Rest in peace my friend


well said homles :thumbsup: angelo will be missed, am happy to have had him work on one of mine that i still have


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

SHIRTS THAT I MADE FOR ANGELO...ALWAYS CAME UP WITH SOME GOOD SAYINGS...:thumbsup:


----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)

El Socio 8005 said:


> View attachment 536771
> 
> R.I.P angelo


 We heard the saddening news this morning that our Father up above has taken someone very dear to us Mr. Angelo Maisano "Uncle Angie". You have touched the lives of many people through your talent and artwork and will truly be missed. You're in a better place now but will always remain in our hearts. Rest in Paradise Uncle Angie.*


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

925rider said:


>


VERY NICE PICS BRO...:thumbsup:


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Glad you get to rest big homie. You was my dogg on the real Ang!!I'm at work right now reading this.. fucken saddens me that i wont hear no more stories, can't bust out in a laugh when you was clowning on something, like the other homie said can't hear you complain about lighting, humidity, or what you had to do to get the paint to stick... but I'm glad you aint in no more pain my brother. Don;t know what else to say homie. Settle in to heaven and get at me later. I'll be up der with my 58 one day and you gonna stripe it for me Ang. RIP to a artist, a craftsman, a historian, a counselor, a "G", but above all a solid man I'm proud to call my friend.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

Mr Impala said:


> LOL How many times to you have to hear ANG complain about the lighting or conditions! His rants about lighting always had me rolling!


He always spoke well of you Brent. I know he had a lot of love for a lot of good people. Top Dogg I heard all you guys names when we were kicking it. He was deep into the world of lowriding thats for sure.


----------



## 65chevyridah (Sep 24, 2006)

:angel: R.I.P


----------



## Corn Doggie (Mar 29, 2012)




----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

RIP big Angelo hope when I get there you got that paint Booth ready and well lit God takes the great ones much love


----------



## El Socio 8005 (Nov 23, 2010)




----------



## COPS_ON_PAYROLL (Apr 4, 2008)

r.i.p angelo!
im honored to own a vehicle that he striped! and i still have an old model car that he did for me.


----------



## TALKISCHEAP (Apr 3, 2005)

*Ride In Paradise Angelo*


----------



## MR.LAC (Feb 1, 2006)

I had the chance to meet him and hang out with him at Homies Hydraulics shop while he lay down some of his fine lines back in the days...

It was good meeting you homie. You will be missed, but never forgotten. R.I.P Angelo :angel:


----------



## 64DROPP (Nov 28, 2009)

Rip angelo!


----------



## 27140 (Mar 20, 2007)

Ride in peace Angelo!!!!


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:angel::thumbsup:


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

damn, i still cant believe it. he would be missed, i had the pleasure of spending some good quality time with him over the years, since i met him back in 2005 he always had stories, ride in heaven homie, i will keep passing your stories just like you would want us too.


----------



## 27140 (Mar 20, 2007)

925rider said:


> LOL...There was a new lighting system installed after this just to keep him calm


He told my brother.........I need you to move your car to another garage... I can't work here it's too smal LOL.


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## cadillac01 (Sep 12, 2007)

it was an honor and pleasure meeting you. will never forget the stories you told and had us rolling. you will be missed but never forgotton.R.I.P:angel:uffin:


----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## Mr Impala (Apr 21, 2002)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

RIDE IN PEACE ANG! YOU WILL BE MISSED BUT NOT FORGOTEN HOMIE! YOUR WORK WILL STAY ON MY RIDE AS LONG AS POSSIBLE.:angel:


----------



## Cadillac1 (Apr 12, 2004)

It's hard to believe you are gone. You will never be forgotten. You were an inspiration and you will be missed. RIP :angel:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)




----------



## DREAM ON (Nov 26, 2005)

R.I.P Angelo


----------



## rider1Vlife (Aug 23, 2010)

you will be missed angelo ! :angel: R.I.P.


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

RIDE IN PEACE :angel:
I had the honor of having Angelo pinstripe my car.....those lines gave the paint job a different look. You will be missed.


----------



## REGENCY RIDER (Oct 12, 2004)

Thank you Angelo....


----------



## jcutty (Aug 25, 2006)

Rip angelo you will be missed


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

R.I.P.


----------



## ShannonM75 (Sep 6, 2012)

I can't believe that my good friend Angelo is gone. I am glad that I did get a chance to talk to him in hospital before he passed. I am ever so grateful so have known such a talented and great guy. Dad and I will remember you always!


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)




----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Guitto typing away with one finger.


----------



## THEONEWHOKNOCKS (Sep 6, 2012)

RIP angelo


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Angelo, supervising my son's Rag and my Rag's security strapes for the tow driver.


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

R.I.P. my friend.


----------



## MUFASA (Aug 16, 2005)

R.I.P.


----------



## OLDSKOOLWAYS (Jul 23, 2009)

R.I.P :angel:


----------



## ~CAROL CITY~ (Aug 6, 2010)

:angel::angel:


----------



## Manuel (Aug 19, 2004)

WOW A LEGEND GONE SO SOON I REMEMBER THEE FIRST TIME I MET YOU AND LIKE PEOPLE SAID STORIES YOU HAD ALOT.. PEOPLE WOULD TELL ME STOP TALKING TO HIM SO THEY CAN GET THERE CAR DONE LOL....4 THEE SHORT TIME I KNOWN YOU I SAID THIS MAN IS A REAL DEAL ABOUT HIS WORK . PLUS YOU HAD THEE HUMOR I LIKE IN A PERSON. NO DOUBT YOUR GONNA BE MISSED MAY YOU REST IN PEACE HOMIE .


----------



## tone loc (Sep 2, 2009)

:angel: RIP


----------



## vjo70764 (Jan 31, 2009)

R.I.P Angelo. I still remember the day he did my car. Real cool guy with hella stories. You will be missed but NEVER forgotten.


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## westcoastlowrider (Mar 17, 2010)

:angel: RIP


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)




----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

The sicilian brother that was a true Lowrider another true legend is gone


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

exotic u took me way back..wit that picture homie. put some in the air for our homie. U R missed already I got some pics to share if i can figure how to post em


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

*gettin down*





















Angelo came through one time to put some more touches on the shotgun. brought these og zeniths back to life for me at the same time. We were out there all day into the night, kickin back talkin shit.. hearin stories.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

had alot of fun but he was serious about his work too..


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

puttin in work. showin off.. my homie was showing off right here. he would say wait till they see this No, who else??


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

These R for U homie Im pissed your gone


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

....


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

my ride wouldnt be what it is without the homie Angelo


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

we lost a great 1 today..RIP Angelo hope u like the lil tribute homie C u when i get der


----------



## Sangre Latina (May 15, 2006)

you will be missed in the lowrider community and as a friend :angel:


----------



## Knightstalker (Sep 12, 2002)




----------



## Boy.HighClass (Apr 9, 2005)

R.I.P.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Damm gonna miss him cant beleave hes gone. I remember when he lived with me we had so many good memories and when we were on the road pinstriping all the rides and I met alot of ppl cause of him he was like a big brother.


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

He painted my cutty and he'd hadnt painted in 20years and he was inpress how the paint came out gonna miss you angelo


----------



## CHEVITOS_68 (Apr 17, 2008)

Man that dude was hella crazy that italian mu fucka he did mine an my compas my 68 n my compas 66 when I was in str8rides here in san jo ca. We que it up we smoked hella dank an he got down on the ride man he'll be missed much love homie I. Got some pics of me an him ill look


----------



## big fish (Jul 24, 2007)

*BIG FISH ENTERPRISES*

TO MY#1 FAN U WILL B MISSED MUCH LOVE R I P THE BIG DOG THIS IS A BIG LOST TO THE LOWRIDER WORLD


----------



## big john 66 (Aug 11, 2011)

Damn this is crazy happen so fast he had just finished my ride a little over 2 months ago and now he's gone. Was to come back and do another members ride but then he said he was sick didn't think this was going to happen CRAZY!!!! R.I.P. Angelo Luxurious C.C. will never forget the good times we had.


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

84cutty said:


> He painted my cutty and he'd hadnt painted in 20years and he was inpress how the paint came out gonna miss you angelo


Yep I remember that day


----------



## 84cutty (Nov 30, 2006)

Ill be showing the cutty at the lowrider show and ima do a memorial in memory of angelo since he's the one who painted and stripe the cutty....


----------



## drasticbean (May 22, 2002)

R.I.P... ANGELO.......ALL THE WAY FROM NYC.......


----------



## OCSAL (May 14, 2009)

This is me and angelo a while back its 97 or 98 i was about 19 doing my 1st murals.i met angelo when we were painting harleys in huntington beach i asked him if he ever did lowriders and he said not really so i lined him up with that red cady and he killed it angelo wasnt the lowrider angelo yet,he did this car at my moms house in santa ana then i hooked him up with nasario from uniques after that he just got popular in santa ana and oc then los angeles area then thats when people in lowriding got to know him.descansa en paz mi hermano angelo maisano tu hermano sal elias


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

OCSAL said:


> View attachment 537206
> 
> This is me and angelo a while back its 97 or 98 i was about 19 doing my 1st murals.i met angelo when we were painting harleys in huntington beach i asked him if he ever did lowriders and he said not really so i lined him up with that red cady and he killed it angelo wasnt the lowrider angelo yet,he did this car at my moms house in santa ana then i hooked him up with nasario from uniques after that he just got popular in santa ana and oc then los angeles area then thats when people in lowriding got to know him.descansa en paz mi hermano angelo maisano tu hermano sal elias











:worship:


----------



## EXCANDALOW (Feb 28, 2007)

Mr Impala said:


> LOL How many times to you have to hear ANG complain about the lighting or conditions! His rants about lighting always had me rolling!





925rider said:


> LOL...There was a new lighting system installed after this just to keep him calm


isn't that the truth!!!



925rider said:


>





925rider said:


>


papa smurf angelo is what we called him after this day!!



925rider said:


>


QUE DESCANSE EN PAZ EL BIG HOMIE CANTALOPE!!
RIP LOWKO!!


----------



## schaefer 64 59 (Jan 4, 2011)

R.I.P. Homie.


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

R.I.P homie you will be missed


----------



## C.E.O of LIMITED (Nov 9, 2005)

RIP ANGELO HAD THE PLEASURE OF MEETING YOU THROUGH OUT MY YOUNGER YEARS YOU WERE ALWAYS COOL DID GREAT WORK MY CLUB MEMBERS CARS HAD A FEW CARS DONE BY YOU IN LA SANTA MARIA AND IN SACRAMENTO WITH THE USO FAMILY AND AT HOW HIGH IN PALMDALE JUST CAN'T BELIEVE YOU'RE GONE BUT YOU WILL NOT BE FORGOTTEN TILL EE MEET AGAIN LIMITED CC FAMILY


----------



## MR LUXURIOUS (Oct 26, 2004)

r.i.p. angelo..........lux is gonna miss you


----------



## 07-Gator (Nov 18, 2006)

R.I.P. Angelo, the lowrider lifestyle already misses you.


----------



## BIGTONY (Nov 25, 2002)

R.I.P Angelo


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## Sinatra (May 12, 2004)

R.I.P Angelo Maisano.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

OCSAL said:


> View attachment 537206
> 
> This is me and angelo a while back its 97 or 98 i was about 19 doing my 1st murals.i met angelo when we were painting harleys in huntington beach i asked him if he ever did lowriders and he said not really so i lined him up with that red cady and he killed it angelo wasnt the lowrider angelo yet,he did this car at my moms house in santa ana then i hooked him up with nasario from uniques after that he just got popular in santa ana and oc then los angeles area then thats when people in lowriding got to know him.descansa en paz mi hermano angelo maisano tu hermano sal elias


----------



## P.E. PREZ (Feb 22, 2009)

R.I.P FROM PUBLIC ENEMY C.C. :angel:


----------



## CPT BOY (Mar 20, 2006)

:angel:R.I.P Angelo


----------



## USO-ORLANDO (Jul 31, 2003)

R.I.P


----------



## 51fifty49 (Jan 31, 2009)

R.i.P


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)




----------



## shrekinacutty (Feb 11, 2005)

R.I.P TO A TRUE LEGEND


----------



## 408models (Aug 14, 2006)

Couple years ago i got to meet Angelo and hear some stories  :angel:

He also striped & painted some parts on my son's pedal car .


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

HE TOOK PRIDE IN BIG USO KITA'S CAR BECAUSE OF THE SURPRISE THAT HE NEVER SEEN THE CAR THE WHOLE BUILD..
TILL THE END IN SAN BERNADINO THE DAY ALL THE USO'S PRESENTED KITA WITH HIS NEW CAR..
HE NEVER SIGNED ANY CAR HE PUT SO MUCH WORK IN ON LIKE THIS ONE.








:420::angel:


----------



## exotic rider (Jun 17, 2005)

SORRY ANGELO THE PICS OF THE BOAT ARE SO LATE. I KNOW HOW PROUD YOU WAS OF THAT JOB.
BECAUSE OF YOUR LOVE FOR BOATS...
BOY THE STORIES ABOUT YOUR DAM BOAT!
:angel:RIP ANGELO


----------



## crenshaw magraw (Apr 10, 2002)

rest in peace, i had the honor of meting him back in 2001 2002 at hoimies hydrualics, he was striping a big body and he pulled them lines with ease, stripe in paradise you will be missed


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

R.I.P your talent will be missed


----------



## ebarraga (Aug 21, 2009)

RIP Ang u were coo to kick it with and much respect for u and your work. You showed alot of love for the lowrider game and had hella stories to tell. Lol. You did alot of our rides and you were the Nor-Cal connect. You are a legend in the game. Respect!


----------



## MR.GM84 (Mar 15, 2009)

R.I.P. HOMIE ANOTHER GREAT ONE 
YOU WILL ALWAYS BE IN THE HISTORY BOOKS OF LOWRIDING THANKS FOR YOUR BIG IMPACT :thumbsup::angel:


----------



## OGUSO805 (Jun 22, 2007)

MY NAME IS FRANK AND I WAS A VERY GOOD FRIEND OF ANGELO, I MADE ALL IS DECALS, BANNERS AND SHIRTS, I MADE THIS "IN LOVING MEMORY" DECAL IN HONOR OF ANGELO, I KINDA MADE THE DECAL THE SAME AS IS "ANGELO DESIGNS" DECAL THAT WE DID. IM NOT TRYING TO MAKE MONEY, SO IM JUST CHARGING A FLAT $10 FOR MATERIAL AND SHIPPING AND ANY COLOR YOU WANT, DECAL IS 8X4 SO IF YOU WANT A DECAL YOU CAN CALL OR TEX ME AT 805-310-6292.....THX GUYS


----------



## RODAWG (Dec 18, 2011)

R.I.P...Angelo....you always had respect for people,and your stories were always cool.....thanks for showing my car so much appreaciation......


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

any word on the services an were they will be


----------



## TopDogg (Jun 27, 2002)

Angelo will be cremated and his ashes placed in an urn. The urn will then be returned to his state in MI and placed alongside his Father's and Mother's urns.


----------



## A TODA MADRE (Apr 9, 2004)

He's going back home to Detroit homie


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

TopDogg said:


> Angelo will be cremated and his ashes placed in an urn. The urn will then be returned to his state in MI and placed alongside his Father's and Mother's urns.


 thanks for letting me know bro thats nice to hear he will be right next to his mom an dad


----------



## CE 707 (Jul 15, 2006)

A TODA MADRE said:


> He's going back home to Detroit homie


----------



## JROCK (Feb 27, 2007)

:angel: RIP BIG A :angel:


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

How bout a moment of silence a prayer or something for Angelo at the woodland show


----------



## fesboogie (Feb 27, 2006)

R.I.P.


----------



## ~JALISCO~ (Feb 18, 2008)

Rip


----------



## Skim (May 26, 2005)

TopDogg said:


> Angelo passed this morning, his sister called me to advise. "Guitto" was a good friend of mine and I will miss him. RIP Angelo.


r.i.p. very tallented man. will be missed. I was fortunate enough to have had his work on my old caddy.


----------



## rgarcia15928 (Oct 11, 2007)

I MET ANGELO COUPLE YEARS AGO AND EVEN THOUGH IM IN A SMALL CAR CLUB HE SHOWED US SOO MUCH RESPECT AND I ASKED HIM HOW MUCH TO STRIPE MY MONTE AND HE SAID DONT WORRY BRO I GOT YOU...ONLY KNOWING ME FOR A FEW HOURS AND HE GAVE ME PROPS FOR KEEPING MY NEW SMALL CLUB GOING AND REPPING FOR MY CITY...THATS WHY I WILL NEVER CLUB HOP TO A BIGGER NAME CLUB....RIP ANGELO YOU WILL BE MISSED...:angel:


----------



## NITRAULICS (May 31, 2012)

It truly was a blessing from heaven, to have had you as an artist but, most of all as a friend.even thou you were always on the road after someones ride, you always made time to stop by the shop or holla at me to say what`s up how doing hows da fam.God bless you homie you will be missed! I know your in heaven now with are maker.REST IN PEACE ANGELO.from your friends at Hi-Low Hydraulics Mando


----------



## lokoenelkoko (Sep 11, 2012)

rip


----------



## moreno54 (Dec 12, 2008)

I was seeing Angelo the last couple weeks before he passed. He jus thru a few lines on my ride & I had a couple things waiting for him to do for me at the shop he was working out of. Dam I never saw this coming . May he rest in piece ..


----------



## red63rag (Oct 21, 2007)

RIP to the pinstripe legend


----------



## koolaid365 (Mar 27, 2007)

rip koolaid hydro camp he did my limo need anything family hit me 1 323 864 5050 koolaid


----------



## GUS 650 (Mar 31, 2007)

R.I.P


----------



## crown town baller (Feb 24, 2006)

The Low Riding Industry has suffered a great loss in the death of Angelo Maisano, a world class pinstriper. His work has been seen on many lowrider vehicles that have been in music videos and magazines, most award winners, he striped all 3 of my brothers award winning lowriders. I had the priviledge of meeting, and hosting him in my home on more than one occasion. He was a talented free hand pinstriper and free spirit. He made us laugh, was entertaining to speak with, understood our stand on Jesus, and had wisdom beyond most men his age. You will be sorely missed Angelo.


----------



## crown town baller (Feb 24, 2006)

I will miss you big buddy till we meet again god bless you


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## HARBOR RIDER (Mar 9, 2011)

:angel:R.I.P ANGELO:angel:


----------



## blvdbomba (Apr 12, 2011)

RIP HOMIE HE WAS A FIRME PERSON....GOD BLESS YOU FOR YOUR ART...


----------



## LA COUNTY (Apr 9, 2004)

:angel: _*R.I.P *_:angel:


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

Mr Impala said:


> View attachment 536779
> 
> wont be the same without you buddy not many people can fill this chair you have left empty. I know you were suffering and it was your time may god welcome you and have you gold leafing his chariots. Rest in peace my friend



Verry good words for a great friend and a legend god blessed us with a good friend and a verry talented man for too short a time when he called him home  we miss you and will never forget you Angelo you will live on in our hearts and the art work that you blessed us with rest in peace bro


----------



## dirttydeeds (Dec 14, 2010)

R I P ANGELO THANKS FOR YOUR BAD ASS ART WORK ON MY RIDE


----------



## gold rush (Apr 27, 2002)

RIP Angelo! you were a hard working man that dedicated his life to the automotive industry and earned alot of respect from the Lowrider Community... your work had a style of its own I can remember seeing cars and saying thats angelos work! well it was nice to have had the chance to work with you on whiteys car and laugh and share stories together! Now go stripe the pearly gates and we'll see you soon!


Conrad Garcia
Classic Memories c.c.


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

:angel:


----------



## johnnie65 (Dec 31, 2005)

Yes he was truely a great artist w/ a brush.


----------



## winojameSj (Feb 13, 2007)

Just looked at the carring bridges site that his sister has been keeping us updated on his ashes where laid to rest with his parents today though I'd share


----------



## Lay M Low 8 Chpts (Jan 10, 2011)

THAT FOR SHOW HE WILL BE MISSED SEE YOU IN THE NEXT LIFE ROUGE uffin:


----------



## 85CandyCutyy (Oct 7, 2009)

winojameSj said:


> Just looked at the carring bridges site that his sister has been keeping us updated on his ashes where laid to rest with his parents today though I'd share


RIP HOMIE... :angel::angel::angel::420:


----------



## ~DROPITLOW~ (Oct 28, 2010)

:|:angel:


----------



## -FROST- (Feb 7, 2007)

RIP


----------



## rollindeep408 (Oct 22, 2004)

angelo stripping chingons ride :angel:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

rollindeep408 said:


> angelo stripping chingons ride :angel:


always sportin the crocs


----------



## LOWRIDER SCENE (Oct 26, 2005)

Now that he's gone one of the things I will always cherish is the times we got to spend together, the laughs and the stories told, it's one of the things that will keep him in our memories. Rip Angelo you will be missed and I will continue to let people know about the 2 baby bears and the nature walks....


----------



## chewie (Jan 8, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

Always to the top






:tears:


----------



## 925rider (Aug 15, 2005)

TTT


----------



## tone64 (Sep 30, 2008)

:angel:


----------



## LOWRAIDER59 (Sep 23, 2008)

<img id="vbattach_608248" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=608248&stc=1" attachmentid="608248"><img id="vbattach_608248" class="previewthumb" alt="" src="http://www.layitlow.com/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=608248&stc=1" attachmentid="608248">

ANGELO WORK RIP


----------



## TomT85 (Apr 6, 2015)

I have the pleasure to own an Impala with pinstriping and silver leafing by ANGELO
the car was build around 2000 - 2002 in California, went to Chicago and in 2016 I imported it to Germany
I'm very proud of it


----------



## TomT85 (Apr 6, 2015)

sad to hear he passed away... It seems like he was a great, solid guy.
I hoped to find out more informations about my car, the previous owner and the built


----------



## Toonz505 (Nov 23, 2010)

:angel:


----------

